# How to Root Samsung Galaxy A9 ( A9000 )



## alirezaircn (Jan 29, 2016)

I bought my Galaxy A9 in China ( I work here ) and as you may know Google apps are not already installed on Chinese phones and I need to root and flash Google Apps.
The problem is as this phone is too new, I can't find any ways to root it. I tried Kingroot, Framaroot....but all fail. I have unlocked phone via CROM. Any idea how I can root this beast?


----------



## l1k2j3h4ro (Feb 15, 2016)

Try to flash with A9 Hongkong Rom


----------



## Srinivas08 (Feb 15, 2016)

Try Root Unlocker Pro .. Search In Google and You May Find It


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 15, 2016)

Wait for CF Auto-Root to support your phone. SM-A9000?

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## djleez82 (Feb 26, 2016)

Anyone heard anymore?


----------



## Droidsan (Feb 28, 2016)

Don't brick your phone while still too new. As KrasCGQ said wait for proper root exploits to be released for the Galaxy A9. I live in Kenya and the A9 hasn't hit our markets yet. I soooo envious to get the A9 more any other device this year....it might not be perfect, but I think it's rock solid for power users, 6' inch 4000mAh is just right! How I hope and pray that we get a dedicated Dev's for the Galaxy A9, it will make the device absolutely AWESOME!!! :fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:


----------



## ryanxiao (Mar 2, 2016)

alireza.nasibi said:


> I bought my Galaxy A9 in China ( I work here ) and as you may know Google apps are not already installed on Chinese phones and I need to root and flash Google Apps.
> The problem is as this phone is too new, I can't find any ways to root it. I tried Kingroot, Framaroot....but all fail. I have unlocked phone via CROM. Any idea how I can root this beast?

Click to collapse



If you just want get google apps back, just flush HongKong version firmware, I'd just done my own. The latest firmware from HK is 'A9000ZCU1APB3'. BTW, you should get the HK version's PIT files and flush it first, then again the single .tmd firmware file flush with pc odin.
View attachment 3666707
View attachment 3666708
View attachment 3666709


----------



## alirezaircn (Mar 4, 2016)

ryanxiao said:


> If you just want get google apps back, just flush HongKong version firmware, I'd just done my own. The latest firmware from HK is 'A9000ZCU1APB3'. BTW, you should get the HK version's PIT files and flush it first, then again the single .tmd firmware file flush with pc odin.
> View attachment 3666707
> View attachment 3666708
> View attachment 3666709

Click to collapse



Can you please share HK pit file with me? Thank you!


----------



## Xsandro247 (Mar 4, 2016)

Due to the still missing possibility to have root access to Samsung A9 I am confronted with a different problem. I switched to the A9 because I broke my other phone. I have no access anymore to my old phone but I still have very up to date backups available on my SD-card ... All my backups I made with Titanium Backup. In order to restore them on my new A9 I unfortunately need root access ...
Does anyone have another idea how to restore my backups without root access or do I really have to wait until someone finds a possibility to gain root access ...


----------



## eddyrampel (Mar 5, 2016)

*#10*



ryanxiao said:


> If you just want get google apps back, just flush HongKong version firmware, I'd just done my own. The latest firmware from HK is 'A9000ZCU1APB3'. BTW, you should get the HK version's PIT files and flush it first, then again the single .tmd firmware file flush with pc odin.
> View attachment 3666707
> View attachment 3666708
> View attachment 3666709

Click to collapse



Thanks for the direction. It worked like MAGIC


----------



## Gunmon (Mar 5, 2016)

*A9 HK PIT Files*



eddyrampel said:


> Thanks for the direction. It worked like MAGIC

Click to collapse



Hi bro, can u share the link for the PIT files? thx heaps... i just bought the A9 from China and bring it to Indonesia without knowing that google apps are not available for china based phone...looking forward to flash it...thx


----------



## kevin.na (Mar 7, 2016)

alireza.nasibi said:


> Can you please share HK pit file with me? Thank you!

Click to collapse



Can you please share HK pit file with me? I also got CHns phone and don't have HK PIT. So, if I get it, it will be a pretty helpful. Thank you!


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi @alireza.nasibi @Gunmon @kevin.na
The easiest way is to use SamFirm and download TGY firmware via that application.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-s/general/tool-samfirm-samsung-firmware-t2988647

Here is what should you input to download latest firmware for now together with pit file.



        Device model: SM-A9000
Region: TGY
PDA: A9000ZHU1APB4
CSC: A9000ZZH1APB4
Phone: A9000ZCU1APB4
Binary Nature: Checked
Check CRC32: Checked
Decrypt automatically: Checked
    


Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD


----------



## alirezaircn (Mar 8, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Hi @alireza.nasibi @Gunmon @kevin.na
> The easiest way is to use SamFirm and download TGY firmware via that application.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-s/general/tool-samfirm-samsung-firmware-t2988647
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I followed exactly what you explained. Decrypted files are AP, BL,CF & CSC. I can't find any PIT file there. Can someone simply share PIT file of HK firmware for us, please?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 8, 2016)

alireza.nasibi said:


> I followed exactly what you explained. Decrypted files are AP, BL,CF & CSC. I can't find any PIT file there. Can someone simply share PIT file of HK firmware for us, please?

Click to collapse



PIT file is inside CSC tar.md5 file. Open it with 7-Zip and you'll find a pit file there together with cache.img and hidden.img.

Edit: Sorry for not mention that before.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD


----------



## Xsandro247 (Mar 11, 2016)

*Still need root access to A9*

Does anyone know a way how to root the A9. I need a rooted A9 in order to restore my backup made by Titanium Backup.


----------



## balikbayan (Mar 23, 2016)

*I got root*

I flash the A9000-TWRP-PA7.tar (I dont know who build this..) found on the Chinese forum.
Then flash SuperSU via TWRP.
After I got root authority I install xposed, but some modules occur system crash.


----------



## chaict (Mar 24, 2016)

Successfully rooted. Thanks to chinese forum..


----------



## kennethuy (Mar 24, 2016)

how can i root m Samsung Galaxy A9 Sm-A9000 if evertime i flash it with Odin V3.07 or v1.85 it keeps on having a msg of "secure check failed : recovery"?


----------



## dmctv (Mar 24, 2016)

*thank for all I finally solved it*

If you just want get google apps back, just flush HongKong version firmware, I'd just done my own. The latest firmware from HK is 'A9000ZCU1APB3'. BTW, you should get the HK version's PIT files and flush it first, then again the single .tmd firmware file flush with pc odin.
1. download
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-s/general/tool-samfirm-samsung-firmware-t2988647
find information your phone 




1.run SamFirm.exe



Device model: SM-A9000
 Region: TGY
 PDA: A9000ZHU1APB4
 CSC: A9000ZZH1APB4
 Phone: A9000ZCU1APB4
 Binary Nature: Checked
 Check CRC32: Checked
 Decrypt automatically: Checked 

and then download
2.extract ****.zip  then there are 4 files



2. winrar inside file"CSC_*** .tar.md5" to get .pit file



3. put all file in odin 3.x  , connect phone to com then set your phone to download mode ( vol-down + power + home)



finally success


----------



## alirezaircn (Jan 29, 2016)

I bought my Galaxy A9 in China ( I work here ) and as you may know Google apps are not already installed on Chinese phones and I need to root and flash Google Apps.
The problem is as this phone is too new, I can't find any ways to root it. I tried Kingroot, Framaroot....but all fail. I have unlocked phone via CROM. Any idea how I can root this beast?


----------



## leohyang (Mar 25, 2016)

chaict said:


> Successfully rooted. Thanks to chinese forum..

Click to collapse



could you help share which link you used to root the A9? thanks a lot!!


----------



## chaict (Mar 26, 2016)

leohyang said:


> could you help share which link you used to root the A9? thanks a lot!!

Click to collapse




use google search "A9000-TWRP-PA7.tar" and download the file and use odin to flash it. You need China Rom to use the custom recovery and flash the SU. It will not work with HK rom as some chinese forums said.


----------



## whomilv (Mar 28, 2016)

*regarding of pit file*



eddyrampel said:


> Thanks for the direction. It worked like MAGIC

Click to collapse



Hi,

I think I got same situation.  is there a way I can get any pit file to change firmware from china mainland to HongKong version. googled and baidued a lot but could not find it although I am not very good at chinese.  please help me out for pit file of TGY version.

Error msg : EXT4 file size error during uploading TGY firwmare


2016-02-25	Hong Kong	5.1.1	A9000ZHU1APB4	A9000ZZH1APB4	NO
2016-01-30	Hong Kong	5.1.1	A9000ZHU1APA8	A9000ZZH1APA8	NO
2016-01-19	Hong Kong	5.1.1	A9000ZHU1APA6	A9000ZZH1APA6	NO


----------



## whomilv (Mar 28, 2016)

*very good instruction.*

pretty good explanation;  I guess he made a typo. ;  A9000ZCU1APB3 is for china main land, not for Hong Kong.

I had encountered a problem with ext4 size error while I was uploading the original firmware of Hongkong to my A9 (china version). 

Saved my new A9 phone in China.  Big Thanks to you. 



dmctv said:


> If you just want get google apps back, just flush HongKong version firmware, I'd just done my own. The latest firmware from HK is 'A9000ZCU1APB3'. BTW, you should get the HK version's PIT files and flush it first, then again the single .tmd firmware file flush with pc odin.
> 1. download
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-s/general/tool-samfirm-samsung-firmware-t2988647
> find information your phone
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vladomirus (Mar 30, 2016)

Guru, tell me plz, has anyone got ROOT on Samsung Galaxy A9 ?
firmware version: A9000ZCU1APB4


----------



## lacromex (Mar 30, 2016)

chaict said:


> Successfully rooted. Thanks to chinese forum..

Click to collapse



Could you provide us/me a little bit information where/how that would be helpful and much appreciated.??


----------



## justinmeyernl (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have the HK version, I tried flashing the twrp file with odin. But no luck.
Can anyone give a detailed instruction on how to do this? Do I have to flash the Chinese rom first?

Thanks!


----------



## chaict (Mar 31, 2016)

justinmeyernl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have the HK version, I tried flashing the twrp file with odin. But no luck.
> Can anyone give a detailed instruction on how to do this? Do I have to flash the Chinese rom first?
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as i know, HK version is not supported by twrp-pa7 file (if i  not wrong) due to different partition information table (PIT file). You need china rom instead of HK rom  in order to use odin to flash the twrp and then flash the SU. I think the only website to root HK version is at bbs.xxroot.com but you have to pay..


----------



## balikbayan (Mar 31, 2016)

justinmeyernl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have the HK version, I tried flashing the twrp file with odin. But no luck.
> Can anyone give a detailed instruction on how to do this? Do I have to flash the Chinese rom first?
> ...

Click to collapse



I got root access on HK version (A9000ZHU1APB4).
Without change to the Chinese version.

Did you turn off FRP LOCK & Enable CROM service?


----------



## rxmann (Mar 31, 2016)

balikbayan said:


> I got root access on HK version (A9000ZHU1APB4).
> Without change to the Chinese version.
> 
> Did you turn off FRP LOCK & Enable CROM service?

Click to collapse



can you provide instructions how u got the HK version rooted?


----------



## balikbayan (Apr 1, 2016)

rxmann said:


> can you provide instructions how u got the HK version rooted?

Click to collapse



Before I use odin

Install the CROM service app
(Search from Galaxy App that is pre-installed on the A9)

Open CROM service app and run it
(Warranty will be invalid)

Open developer options
Turn ON the OEM unlock

Sign out from google account on A9
(In order to avoid the FRP lock)

After the above procedure to use odin to flash A9000-TWRP-PA7.tar
(MD5 2CC313730951ACFC5BB7EB3F8D9EF13B)

If any of the method is not performed, odin say "faild"...

Wait few minutes, the Custom recovery will start in Chinese,
but can be changed to English.

Flash superSU (maybe SuperSU-v2.65 is better) use TWRP


----------



## vladomirus (Apr 1, 2016)

balikbayan said:


> I got root access on HK version (A9000ZHU1APB4).
> Without change to the Chinese version.
> 
> Did you turn off FRP LOCK & Enable CROM service?

Click to collapse



I'm also very interested - "can you provide instructions how u got the HK version rooted?" Pls.


----------



## rxmann (Apr 2, 2016)

balikbayan said:


> Before I use odin
> 
> Install the CROM service app
> (Search from Galaxy App that is pre-installed on the A9)
> ...

Click to collapse



Odin passed but got bootloop


----------



## balikbayan (Apr 2, 2016)

rxmann said:


> Odin passed but got bootloop

Click to collapse



Is it boot loop? or it freeze in the Samsung logo?
If that likely freeze, please wait.
I met Chinese TWRP after eating dinner.
(Maybe it need loooong time to reboot)

Sori.. pls correct & understanding my poor English...


----------



## balikbayan (Apr 3, 2016)

CF-Auto-Root for A9 was released.


----------



## justinmeyernl (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks! I have root now, but when I boot into recovery I can't see the option to make a rombackup. Is this because of the CF root? Is this only possible with the TWRP recovery?


----------



## balikbayan (Apr 3, 2016)

justinmeyernl said:


> Thanks! I have root now, but when I boot into recovery I can't see the option to make a rombackup. Is this because of the CF root? Is this only possible with the TWRP recovery?

Click to collapse



CF-Auto-Root does not include custom recovery.
If you want a backup function,
You will need to flash the custom recovery. (Flash the Chinese TWRP, or wait for the release of Official TWRP)


----------



## vladomirus (Apr 6, 2016)

When will release of Official TWRP and where can we see and download?


----------



## whomilv (Apr 9, 2016)

*info from phone update TGY 5.1.1 Hongkong 2016-4-7*

Date	        Country/Carrier	Version	PDA	        CSC	       Phone
2016-04-07	Hong Kong	5.1.1	A9000ZHU1APC5	A9000ZZH1APC5  A9000ZCU1APC5


----------



## vladomirus (Apr 9, 2016)

whomilv said:


> Date	        Country/Carrier	Version	PDA	        CSC	       Phone
> 2016-04-07	Hong Kong	5.1.1	A9000ZHU1APC5	A9000ZZH1APC5  A9000ZCU1APC5

Click to collapse



Happy for you. What was this information? It's just another software update. Theme name: "How to Root Samsung Galaxy A9"


----------



## alirezaircn (Jan 29, 2016)

I bought my Galaxy A9 in China ( I work here ) and as you may know Google apps are not already installed on Chinese phones and I need to root and flash Google Apps.
The problem is as this phone is too new, I can't find any ways to root it. I tried Kingroot, Framaroot....but all fail. I have unlocked phone via CROM. Any idea how I can root this beast?


----------



## phyllislys (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi dmctv, i managed to extract the 4 files under step 2 in your post but I am not able to winrar tar.md5 in your step 3. Can you please tell me how to do it? thanks!


----------



## vladomirus (Apr 14, 2016)

I installed CF-Auto-Root, everything works fine. It is a pity that while there is no TWRP on Galaxy A9


----------



## shaymeir12 (Apr 16, 2016)

*i need help*

hello,i need pit for galaxy A9000(2016)
i bought from chinna and i changed rom from odin and it failed. it said the files were too big
and ext'4 is vaild.
i searched every where and i didn't find. 
the phone got stuck on download mode.
my email is:[email protected]


----------



## ivanox1972 (Apr 28, 2016)

Of topic. I plan to buy a9. Which is stock rom dpi? 480? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Ireena6 (May 1, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> PIT file is inside CSC tar.md5 file. Open it with 7-Zip and you'll find a pit file there together with cache.img and hidden.img.
> 
> Edit: Sorry for not mention that before.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD

Click to collapse



PDA: A9000ZHU1APB4?
 CSC: A9000ZZH1APB4?
 Phone: A9000ZCU1APB4?
When running samfirm, is this pda,csc,phone load by it self or after finished donload n decrypt?

---------- Post added at 04:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 AM ----------




dmctv said:


> If you just want get google apps back, just flush HongKong version firmware, I'd just done my own. The latest firmware from HK is 'A9000ZCU1APB3'. BTW, you should get the HK version's PIT files and flush it first, then again the single .tmd firmware file flush with pc odin.
> 1. download
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-s/general/tool-samfirm-samsung-firmware-t2988647
> find information your phone
> ...

Click to collapse



PDA: A9000ZHU1APB4?
 CSC: A9000ZZH1APB4?
 Phone: A9000ZCU1APB4?
Is it auto load after finished download n decrypt?


----------



## Ireena6 (May 3, 2016)

Ireena6 said:


> PDA: A9000ZHU1APB4?
> CSC: A9000ZZH1APB4?
> Phone: A9000ZCU1APB4?
> When running samfirm, is this pda,csc,phone load by it self or after finished donload n decrypt?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nvrmind, solve problem already. MANY THANK to the one who make the apps n the tutorial include image. Ur awesome


----------



## Zaiaku (May 8, 2016)

balikbayan said:


> *I got root*
> 
> I flash the A9000-TWRP-PA7.tar (I dont know who build this..) found on the Chinese forum.
> Then flash SuperSU via TWRP.
> After I got root authority I install xposed, but some modules occur system crash.

Click to collapse



Which modules are those?


----------



## balikbayan (May 8, 2016)

Zaiaku said:


> Which modules are those?

Click to collapse



The trouble was most occurrence was Wanam Xposed.
But I have no trouble now.
May be that had conflict of some module.


----------



## ivanox1972 (May 8, 2016)

I have HU version updated to newest APD3. Can I root with cf auto root

Sent from my SM-A9000 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## adiprs (May 9, 2016)

ryanxiao said:


> If you just want get google apps back, just flush HongKong version firmware, I'd just done my own. The latest firmware from HK is 'A9000ZCU1APB3'. BTW, you should get the HK version's PIT files and flush it first, then again the single .tmd firmware file flush with pc odin.
> View attachment 3666707
> View attachment 3666708
> View attachment 3666709

Click to collapse



Hi, is it possible if I use this A9 Hongkong version firmware for galaxy A9 Pro ( SM-A9100 ) ?


----------



## ivanox1972 (May 9, 2016)

I tried auto root cf from official site an d got fail on A900ZHU1APD3... phone restarted successfully, but how to root...
I am confused a little, is this cf auto root also only for cu roms? Or I need to do from older version?


----------



## ivanox1972 (May 10, 2016)

balikbayan said:


> I got root access on HK version (A9000ZHU1APB4).
> Without change to the Chinese version.
> 
> Did you turn off FRP LOCK & Enable CROM service?

Click to collapse



How?


----------



## balikbayan (May 10, 2016)

ivanox1972 said:


> How?

Click to collapse



pls refer to the post #31..


----------



## ivanox1972 (May 10, 2016)

@balikbayan
I instaleled crom, try to open and got " Unable to open application. unknown erroe occured"
then got developer and unlock oem option, but crom say same error


----------



## balikbayan (May 10, 2016)

ivanox1972 said:


> @balikbayan
> I instaleled crom, try to open and got " Unable to open application. unknown erroe occured"
> then got developer and unlock oem option, but crom say same error

Click to collapse



CROM Service App is a Samsung official.
Sori... I do not know that why occured erroe...


----------



## ivanox1972 (May 10, 2016)

My stupid error, corporate Internet  is partly blocking some apps and it was reason. Now I got message that phone is unlocked, so tomorrow I will finish procedure and report


----------



## ivanox1972 (May 11, 2016)

@balikbayan
hmm. finally no success and all seems good.
I done all 3 prepare steps, go in download flash this recovery successfully but after restart it goes n normal startup to twz...
I go in recovery by vol up+home+power, get some system update screen and finally finished in stock recovery I think...
All english, only basic options...
Is there sense to try to flash supersu.zip as update from external storage (only option given)? probably not...
Or maybe cf autoroot now can go?


----------



## balikbayan (May 11, 2016)

@ ivanox1972
Try to use Try to use CF-Auto-Root method to get root access.
Maybe you get su with a stock recovery.

If you need to use TWRP,
Flash A9000-TWRP-PA7.tar again.
Because CF-Auto-Root will re-flash Stock recovery.


----------



## ivanox1972 (May 11, 2016)

1. I will try cf autoroot
2. You agree to try flash supersu from stock on ezxternal sd??
You got root with this procedure on hu stock rom? Probably older


----------



## balikbayan (May 12, 2016)

Of course, it is the "HK" (HongKong ver.) SM-A9000 stock rom.

https://www.skyneel.com/2016/04/root-samsung-galaxy-a9-sm-a9000.html
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W2lrfch4lF8

If flash CF-Auto-Root via ODIN is successful,
you dont need to flash supersu.zip again.
sori.. my english is not good...

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------

Post #31 and use CF-Auto-Root is different procedure.
I flashed TWRP and got root access on the procedure post #31.
Because CF-Auto-Root was not released at that time.


----------



## alirezaircn (Jan 29, 2016)

I bought my Galaxy A9 in China ( I work here ) and as you may know Google apps are not already installed on Chinese phones and I need to root and flash Google Apps.
The problem is as this phone is too new, I can't find any ways to root it. I tried Kingroot, Framaroot....but all fail. I have unlocked phone via CROM. Any idea how I can root this beast?


----------



## ivanox1972 (May 12, 2016)

Ok. works!
You can upgrade procedure for any HU version, I am on newest PDA	A9000ZHU1APD3.
So, like #31 say:
1. Install the CROM service app
(Search from Galaxy App that is pre-installed on the A9)

Open CROM service app and run it
(Warranty will be invalid)

2. Open developer options
Turn ON the OEM unlock

3. Sign out from google account on A9
(In order to avoid the FRP lock)

BUT 4. odin flash cf auto root!
works!
I also try to go down in recovery, it is stock...
Maybe, now I can go with this A9000-TWRP-PA7.tar but I afraid to kill root or worse get bootloop...
As I see you know Chinese language: is there anything newer?


----------



## vladomirus (May 12, 2016)

Custom Recovery with TWRP. Tell me Please, Will this work for Samsung Galaxy A9 (not Pro) ? See video
Auto root already installed on the phone, but I can't do backup of the system, but TWRP allows to do it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbH5p4moues


----------



## ivanox1972 (May 12, 2016)

Have you tried this chinese twrp pa7 after cf auto root done?


----------



## vladomirus (May 12, 2016)

ivanox1972 said:


> Have you tried this chinese twrp pa7 after cf auto root done?

Click to collapse



No. I'm afraid to what happens a brick


----------



## ivanox1972 (May 12, 2016)

We definitely need much bigger support here for a9.
Much more than ONE thread. Who agrees, support me here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/samsung-a-series/general/support-a9-request-t3375729


----------



## balikbayan (May 14, 2016)

Try to flash the new build of TWRP
A9000-PC2-TWRP-3.02-0405
A9100-PC4-TWRP-3.02-0405

Maybe xiao1u has to build them and A9000-TWRP-PA7.


----------



## ivanox1972 (May 14, 2016)

thanks, I have downloaded this A9000-PC2-TWRP-3.02-0405 but afraid to try...
Who is xiao1u?
For me main question is CU and HU version same- can I flash with odin CU version directly and then us normally its recovery... But, CU has problems with play store, is it?
Is there any custom rom for CU a9000?
thanks


----------



## balikbayan (May 14, 2016)

xiao1u is his(?) ID in Chinese forum.
I dont know CU (Chinese ver?) and HU (HongKong ver?) is same or not.
But I had flash the TWRP to HongKong version of My SM-A9000.
I does't change the firmware to Chinese version.
Unfortunately custom ROM for A9000 (CU & HU both) does not currently exist.


----------



## Abdulwasif (May 22, 2016)

*A9000 Root file*

I want to A9000 root file for 6.0.1


----------



## Zaiaku (Jun 2, 2016)

To bad just can't get the pit file only

I have root using CF-auto-root but flashing thw recovery seems to have no affect.


----------



## Zaiaku (Jun 5, 2016)

balikbayan said:


> The trouble was most occurrence was Wanam Xposed.
> But I have no trouble now.
> May be that had conflict of some module.

Click to collapse



Got root. Got two. Got closed. Thanks for your help. This may be the best phone for me.

Which xposed modules you using? 
I'm unable to get clocc centered and circular battery as well.


----------



## ivanox1972 (Jun 5, 2016)

@Zaiaku A9000? 6.0.1? If this, tell us how and how to got play store, thanks

Sent from my SM-A9000 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Zaiaku (Jun 5, 2016)

ivanox1972 said:


> @Zaiaku A9000? 6.0.1? If this, tell us how and how to got play store, thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-A9000 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry I'm on lollipop 5.1.1


----------



## cswong (Jul 23, 2016)

eddyrampel said:


> Thanks for the direction. It worked like MAGIC

Click to collapse





dmctv said:


> If you just want get google apps back, just flush HongKong version firmware, I'd just done my own. The latest firmware from HK is 'A9000ZCU1APB3'. BTW, you should get the HK version's PIT files and flush it first, then again the single .tmd firmware file flush with pc odin.
> 1. download
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-s/general/tool-samfirm-samsung-firmware-t2988647
> find information your phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you show how to flash PIT?


----------



## ivanox1972 (Jul 29, 2016)

@balikbayan , please, answer- your answer is reference for me:
In the moment I have hong kong a9000.
To root and install twrp I was forced to unlock bootloader by crom service (your manual page4). Then successfully rooted and twrp.
Now I must install stock odin hong kong firmware (SAME as it is in phone, new has not appeared all the time).

Key question is will this crom unlock produce effect that odin flash will fail?

If hopefully not, is odin stock flash re-lock bootloader, cancel crom work?
thank biggest as possible.
please answer this, if will fail I do not know what to do with phone...
thanks a lot


----------



## balikbayan (Jul 29, 2016)

Bootloader unlock does not affect the ODIN.
Bootloader is not locked again, if flash the stock ROM in ODIN.


----------



## ivanox1972 (Jul 29, 2016)

@balikbayan I want to give you 100 likes for tthis. So no any danger? Btw are you still on a9000? Still just 5.1.1 for hong kong... or you are made china 6.01.?
Thanks friend anyway


----------



## balikbayan (Jul 30, 2016)

The same degree of risk as the normal work.
A9000ZCU1BPE2


----------



## ivanox1972 (Jul 30, 2016)

Ok, I will do then. So you are now on china rom, gapps...? There are some manuals here and there how to do this. But, how you flashed china stock in hong kong phone? And how to back one day on hong kong? I have read here some guys got bootloop when do this...


----------



## ivanox1972 (Jul 31, 2016)

@balikbayan if I try same as you, china 6.0.1 to flash, how then to revert to have hong kong 5.1.1 is it heavyq


----------



## alirezaircn (Jan 29, 2016)

I bought my Galaxy A9 in China ( I work here ) and as you may know Google apps are not already installed on Chinese phones and I need to root and flash Google Apps.
The problem is as this phone is too new, I can't find any ways to root it. I tried Kingroot, Framaroot....but all fail. I have unlocked phone via CROM. Any idea how I can root this beast?


----------



## ReyTech (Aug 16, 2016)

balikbayan said:


> Before I use odin
> 
> Install the CROM service app
> (Search from Galaxy App that is pre-installed on the A9)
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, tks for the info, can u pls share a link to download this "use odin to flash A9000-TWRP-PA7.tar" iam unable to find it anywhere except some chinese forums which i cant download if iam not regiatered there?
so a link would be appreciated!
WBR
retech.


----------



## ReyTech (Aug 17, 2016)

ivanox1972 said:


> thanks, I have downloaded this A9000-PC2-TWRP-3.02-0405 but afraid to try...
> Who is xiao1u?
> For me main question is CU and HU version same- can I flash with odin CU version directly and then us normally its recovery... But, CU has problems with play store, is it?
> Is there any custom rom for CU a9000?
> thanks

Click to collapse



hi! can u pls share the TWRP for A9000, iam looking for it from 2 days and couldn't find it!
wbr


----------



## ReyTech (Aug 17, 2016)

ryanxiao said:


> If you just want get google apps back, just flush HongKong version firmware, I'd just done my own. The latest firmware from HK is 'A9000ZCU1APB3'. BTW, you should get the HK version's PIT files and flush it first, then again the single .tmd firmware file flush with pc odin.
> View attachment 3666707
> View attachment 3666708
> View attachment 3666709

Click to collapse



bro tks for shariing, i tried without the pit file as i could not find the right pit file for this HK variant! so i triwed without the oit file and the flashing went thru half and gave an eror about size mismatch for the .ext4img!
can u pls share the pit file for this phone!
WBR


----------



## amitgrin (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi All,

can you share a download link to all files in this thread?
i'm looking as same as other....

1)  A9000-TWRP-PA7.tar
2) A9000-PC2-TWRP-3.02-0405
3) A9100-PC4-TWRP-3.02-0405

thanks for helping....


----------



## thomasvtt (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi, here is the tutorial I found on the web to root galaxy a9 and a9 pro. 
http://www.samsungsfour.com/tutoria...shmallow-6-0-1-using-cf-auto-root-method.html
So try it yourself and let me know the result.


----------



## arthurf100 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi all,

This is my first post on this forum and I will say first off that I am a newbie and this is the first time I have tried to "root" a phone .
I will therefore apologize in advance for my stupidity and ignorance that is sure to surface.
I have read this entire thread but admittedly am still slightly confused and unsure of what to do.  I am also scared of "bricking" my phone or causing a problem to my phone that will be difficult to fix.

Allow me to first outline my personal situation:
-  I own a Samsung Galaxy A9, purchased in China.  
- ALL I want to do is access Google apps on my phone (so whether this means I must root it or not, I don't mind)
- I just want to do this the easiest and safest way possible. 


I have read the previous posts giving a step-by-step of how to do this, but due to my ignorance I have met hurdles along the way.

Would anyone be kind enough to tell me exactly what I should do, in simple terms, and the files I ought to download, in order to successfully use Google apps on my A9.

My phone:  Samsung A9.  
Model number: SM-A9000
Android version:  6.0.1
Baseband version:  A9000ZCU1BPE2


If anyone read, I thank you for your time and hope I have included the necessary information to warrant a reply.   Hope to hear from you soon and good day.

Arthur


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 16, 2016)

@arthurf100
You could read several pages back.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## arthurf100 (Sep 16, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> @arthurf100
> You could read several pages back.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I have, multiple times, and I'm afraid I still don't understand.

I think I have an idea but I can't find where to download the files I need

- Samsung USB Driver
- CF-Auto-Root
- and some others.


Sorry, I'm a complete noob to this so I'm asking for patience :highfive: sorry
Arthur


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 16, 2016)

arthurf100 said:


> I think I have an idea but I can't find where to download the files I need
> 
> - Samsung USB Driver
> - CF-Auto-Root
> - and some others.

Click to collapse


USB Driver
CF-Auto Root

Short briefing:
1) Download and install USB Drivers.
2) Extract CF-Auto Root. It includes Odin, too.
3) Reboot your phone to Download Mode by combination of Power+Home+Vol(-) button and proceed by using Vol(+), then connect to PC.
4) Open Odin, select AP, then select CF-Auto Root tar.md5 file.
5) Tap on Start.

It should automatically root the device and trip Knox.

About TWRP, no idea since it's unofficial version made by Chinese developer.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## noknok79 (Sep 25, 2016)

up! go to this thread, i had created the howto's 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/how-to-root-install-twrp-xposed-samsung-t3468422


----------



## wyc (Oct 31, 2016)

*How to flash HK firmware, root, install Xposed framework*


Download Odin. It's said that v3.09 is the most stable.

*If you come from China firmware, you should flash the HK version of pit file to re-partition first. Otherwise, skip to step 6.*
Download View attachment A9XLTE_CHN_HK.zip and extract.
Open Odin and make sure it looks like this:

​
Turn off your A9000. Hold _*volume-down*_, _*home*_ and _*power*_ buttons together to boot into download mode. Once it shows "Warning" in the blue screen, release all the buttons. Follow the instruction on screen and press _*volume-up*_ to continue. When it shows "Downloading", the phone has successfully booted into download mode.
Connect your phone to PC with data cable and click "_*Start*_" in Odin. The phone will reboot automatically when the flash process completed, and it may stuck on the splash screen. Don't be worried and just go on.
Download the latest HK firmware from Updato. The model number of Samsung A9000 is "SM-A9000". Just searching "A9000" will also be OK. Extract the downloaded zip file and you'll get ONE .tar.md5 file. (For more details about Updato, see here.)
Click "_*Reset*_" in Odin and make it look like this:
​
Reboot into download mode again like in step 4.
_*If your phone stucks in the splash screen as said in step 5, holding all 4 buttons (*volume-up*, *volume-down*, *home*, *power*) will make it reboot. Here comes the tricky: while the splash screen is turned off, release *volume-up* and *power* buttons at once, and you'll see the "Waring" screen. Press *volume-up* and get into download mode.*_
Connect your phone to PC with data cable and click "_*Start*_" in Odin. The phone will reboot automatically when the flash process completed.
The first logon will take some minutes. Be patient and wait. Now you get HK firmware flashed. 
_**If the phone stucks on the splash screen, just hold all 4 buttons (*volume-up*, *volume-down*, *home*, *power*) and make it reboot. While the splash screen is turned off, release *volume-down* and *power* buttons at once, and it will boot into recovery mode. Follow the instructions on screen, and perform a factory reset. After that, reboot the phone and it will boot into system. Remember the first logon will last long.**_

*If you want to flash TWRP and root, go on with the following steps.*

Search and install "*CROM service*" in Samsung Galaxy App store on your phone. Run and unlock the bootloader.
Reboot into download mode and use Odin to flash View attachment A9000-TWRP-PA7.tar (by xiaolu).
​
Turn off your phone. Hold _*volume-up*_, _*home*_ and _*power*_ buttons to turn on the phone into TWRP. Flash Chainfire's SuperSu v2.76 and you'll get your A9000 rooted.

*If you want to install Xposed framework, go on.*

Download the latest version of Xposed for Samsung Marshmallow (*SDK23|ARM64*).
Reboot to TWRP. Flash the Xposed framework downloaded in the last step.
Reboot to system normally. Install Xposed Installer.

That's all.


----------



## arthurf100 (Oct 31, 2016)

[QmooQmooUUOTE=wyc;69391871]*If you come from China firmware, you should flash the HK version of pit file to re-partition first.*

0. Download Odin. It's said that v3.09 is the most stable.
1. Download View attachment 3921545 and extract.
2. Use Odin to flash the pit. Make sure your Odin look like this:
View attachment 3921546​3. Download the latest HK firmware (1.69GB). More details here. Extract the zip and you'll get ONE .tar.md5 file.
4. Flash the HK firmware using Odin.
View attachment 3921547​
The first logon will take some minutes. Be patient and wait. Now you get HK firmware flashed. 

*If you want to flash TWRP and root, go on with the following steps.*

5. Search and install CROM in Samsung Galaxy App store on your phone. Run and unlock the bootloader.
6. Use Odin to flash View attachment 3921549 (by xiaolu).
View attachment 3921548​7. Turn off your phone. Hold volume-up, home and power buttons to turn on the phone into TWRP. Flash Chainfire's SuperSu v2.76 and you'll get your A9000 rooted.

*If you want to install Xposed framework, go on.*

8. Download the latest version of Xposed for Samsung Marshmallow (*SDK23|ARM64*).
9. Reboot to TWRP. Flash the Xposed framework downloaded in the last step.
10. Reboot to system normally. Install Xposed Installer.

That's all.[/QUOTE]

Sorry for another question, but all I want is Google Play Services so i can get back the Play Store and a few apps that I can't now get (because I have no Google services framework, bought this A9 in mainland China)
So should I just follow the first step? Do I need to worry about TWRP? (Dont even know what that is) 
Basically I'm a noob looking for the easiest fix.

Thanks !!


----------



## ivanox1972 (Oct 31, 2016)

@wyc good manual, fortunately I do not need it. If you understand chinese forums, is there any custom development for a9, rom, at least deodexed stock, anything? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-A9000 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## wyc (Nov 1, 2016)

arthurf100 said:


> Sorry for another question, but all I want is Google Play Services so i can get back the Play Store and a few apps that I can't now get (because I have no Google services framework, bought this A9 in mainland China)
> So should I just follow the first step? Do I need to worry about TWRP? (Dont even know what that is)
> Basically I'm a noob looking for the easiest fix.
> 
> Thanks !!

Click to collapse



Yes, you just need steps 0 to 4. TWRP is not necessary.


----------



## arthurf100 (Nov 1, 2016)

wyc said:


> *If you come from China firmware, you should flash the HK version of pit file to re-partition first.*
> 
> 0. Download Odin. It's said that v3.09 is the most stable.
> 1. Download View attachment 3921545 and extract.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry but the link for the latest HK firmware isn't working  
Thanks


----------



## wyc (Nov 1, 2016)

ivanox1972 said:


> @wyc good manual, fortunately I do not need it. If you understand chinese forums, is there any custom development for a9, rom, at least deodexed stock, anything? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-A9000 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



It's a pity that there are not many A9 users in China, so there are only official ROMs in the forums.


----------



## wyc (Nov 1, 2016)

arthurf100 said:


> Sorry but the link for the latest HK firmware isn't working
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Sorry, the site doesn't allow hot linking... Try this one: http://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?record=E805974A8C1311E6891DFA163EE8F90B


----------



## arthurf100 (Nov 1, 2016)

wyc said:


> Sorry, the site doesn't allow hot linking... Try this one: http://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?record=E805974A8C1311E6891DFA163EE8F90B

Click to collapse



Same message "hotlinking is not cool"
 
Any Where else I could find it maybe?


----------



## ivanox1972 (Nov 1, 2016)

@wyc thanks for activity, even somebody is here to talk about a9...
I have partly successfully applied @Battlehero debloat script it needs only small changes to be perfect.
For start, it should be good even to have stock debloated rom deodexed rom...
this opens door for porting apps from newer devices (even I do not like ux grace ui-  I am rare in this)...
But we need somebody to do this...
I noticed that, unlike note 5 I had until few days, a9 not has option to switch off fast charging. I do not like fast charge, can I disable it somehow?


----------



## wyc (Nov 1, 2016)

arthurf100 said:


> Same message "hotlinking is not cool"
> 
> Any Where else I could find it maybe?

Click to collapse



Open http://fw.updato.com/ and search "SM-A9000". Download the latest *HK* firmware.
More details about Updato see here.


----------



## alirezaircn (Jan 29, 2016)

I bought my Galaxy A9 in China ( I work here ) and as you may know Google apps are not already installed on Chinese phones and I need to root and flash Google Apps.
The problem is as this phone is too new, I can't find any ways to root it. I tried Kingroot, Framaroot....but all fail. I have unlocked phone via CROM. Any idea how I can root this beast?


----------



## arthurf100 (Nov 2, 2016)

wyc said:


> Open http://fw.updato.com/ and search "SM-A9000". Download the latest *HK* firmware.
> More details about Updato see here.

Click to collapse



Thank you, I have it the HK pit file now unzipped (is it supposed to be really big, its 3.63GB) and it's a .tar.md5 file.

Are you sure if I follow all those steps 0-4 it won't brick my phone and it should work?

Thanks
Arthur


----------



## wyc (Nov 2, 2016)

arthurf100 said:


> Thank you, I have it the HK pit file now unzipped (is it supposed to be really big, its 3.63GB) and it's a .tar.md5 file.
> 
> Are you sure if I follow all those steps 0-4 it won't brick my phone and it should work?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I successfully flashed HK firmware in this way days ago.

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




ivanox1972 said:


> @wyc thanks for activity, even somebody is here to talk about a9...
> I have partly successfully applied @Battlehero debloat script it needs only small changes to be perfect.
> For start, it should be good even to have stock debloated rom deodexed rom...
> this opens door for porting apps from newer devices (even I do not like ux grace ui-  I am rare in this)...
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry that I've no idea either.


----------



## arthurf100 (Nov 4, 2016)

wyc said:


> I successfully flashed HK firmware in this way days ago.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh great, that is awesome news. 
My phone is Android version 6.0.1
Knox version 2.6

Guess that's okay right?


----------



## wyc (Nov 4, 2016)

@arthurf100 Yes, you made it!


----------



## arthurf100 (Nov 6, 2016)

wyc said:


> @arthurf100 Yes, you made it!

Click to collapse



Thanks you're great!


----------



## arthurf100 (Nov 7, 2016)

wyc said:


> @arthurf100 Yes, you made it!

Click to collapse



Ok so I followed all instructions and now have this in my ODIN
(See attached)

Would the next step be to connect my phone to the PC and hit start? 
Anything else to know?


----------



## wyc (Nov 7, 2016)

@arthurf100 Which step were you in?
First flash HK's pit to re-partition, and then flash the latest HK firmware. It seemed that you combined two steps together.  I haven't tried that way, so I don't know whether it will succeed or not.


----------



## arthurf100 (Nov 8, 2016)

wyc said:


> @arthurf100 Which step were you in?
> First flash HK's pit to re-partition, and then flash the latest HK firmware. It seemed that you combined two steps together.  I haven't tried that way, so I don't know whether it will succeed or not.

Click to collapse



I don't know.  I don't understand this at all tbh.

I just don't wanna brick my phone. 
No idea what flashing or repartition is.

Sorry I'm a complete noob at this.


----------



## wyc (Nov 8, 2016)

@arthurf100 I've improved the tut. You can have a try again.

It seems that Marshmallow HK firmware doesn't work well with China Telecom UIM cards. The cellular network (LTE) works well but can't make phone calls (CDMA). I haven't tried China Mobile or China Unicom SIM cards.


----------



## arthurf100 (Nov 9, 2016)

wyc said:


> @arthurf100 I've improved the tut. You can have a try again.
> 
> It seems that Marshmallow HK firmware doesn't work well with China Telecom UIM cards. The cellular network (LTE) works well but can't make phone calls (CDMA). I haven't tried China Mobile or China Unicom SIM cards.

Click to collapse



Thanks so much, I got it done.
I'm China Mobile and noticed no problems thus far.

One issue is with the app Tinder, I can download it but sometimes it logs me out and refuses to let me log back in so. I have to reinstall it.
Any thoughts?


Thanks again!


So when I try to sign in to tinder through Facebook it doesn't do anything when I hit sign in.  Just a loading wheel and then that disappears and goes back to where I started.


----------



## Mike112 (Dec 18, 2016)

*A9 after HK firmware*

After flashing HK rom on A9, can I still able to receive security updates or another system updates  ? even at CN did you receive updates on air from Samsung while you are in Europe ?? 
Can I still apple to use Knox ?


----------



## sanjeev aher (Dec 22, 2016)

Mike112 said:


> After flashing HK rom on A9, can I still able to receive security updates or another system updates  ? even at CN did you receive updates on air from Samsung while you are in Europe ??
> Can I still apple to use Knox ?

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## rogerbcn (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi guys,i have posibility to change the Lenovo phab 2 for this phone,you recmmend it yo me??,i for root,have tasted the traditional method to flashing root in the recovery whit signed zip??,thanks in advance for your responses i am sorry for my horrible english


----------



## ebiraaam (Feb 4, 2017)

*File CF-Auto-Root request for rom A9000ZHU1BPI3*

please
File CF-Auto-Root request for rom A9000ZHU1BPI3
please,please


----------



## sanjeev aher (Feb 4, 2017)

ebiraaam said:


> please
> File CF-Auto-Root request for rom A9000ZHU1BPI3
> please,please

Click to collapse



Yes we need custom rom
Long time


----------



## madore66 (Feb 4, 2017)

*can't enter download mode*

I can't enter download mode through volume-down, home and power buttons, instead of download mode I enter to a menu with next options:

Factory Mode
Auto Test
Item Test
Test Report
Nonautomatic Report
Debug Test
Clear eMMC
Version
Reboot

Any idea?


----------



## nasco89 (Feb 15, 2017)

*please help me with the PIT files*



ryanxiao said:


> If you just want get google apps back, just flush HongKong version firmware, I'd just done my own. The latest firmware from HK is 'A9000ZCU1APB3'. BTW, you should get the HK version's PIT files and flush it first, then again the single .tmd firmware file flush with pc odin.
> View attachment 3666707
> View attachment 3666708
> View attachment 3666709

Click to collapse



I am having the same problem i am from Cameroon and i did order my own A9000 from china which i can root, i have tried several rooting software but not avail i have tried once to flash it with Odin with a funny ROM which did not even work.

Please try and help me at by sharing the PIT files for me to Flash my Phone please.
Thanks


----------



## sanjeev aher (Feb 15, 2017)

nasco89 said:


> I am having the same problem i am from Cameroon and i did order my own A9000 from china which i can root, i have tried several rooting software but not avail i have tried once to flash it with Odin with a funny ROM which did not even work.
> 
> Please try and help me at by sharing the PIT files for me to Flash my Phone please.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Where did you get that funny rom form?


----------



## nasco89 (Feb 16, 2017)

*i got it from needrom.com/download/11-galaxy-a9-sm-a9000*



sanjeev aher said:


> Where did you get that funny rom form?

Click to collapse



i got it from need ROM


----------



## uchiha_mau (Feb 20, 2017)

ryanxiao said:


> If you just want get google apps back, just flush HongKong version firmware, I'd just done my own. The latest firmware from HK is 'A9000ZCU1APB3'. BTW, you should get the HK version's PIT files and flush it first, then again the single .tmd firmware file flush with pc odin.
> View attachment 3666707
> View attachment 3666708
> View attachment 3666709

Click to collapse



Thank you for your confirmation, how you put the rom? Can you root it? I have this phone is a gift from china i like to root it


----------



## alirezaircn (Jan 29, 2016)

I bought my Galaxy A9 in China ( I work here ) and as you may know Google apps are not already installed on Chinese phones and I need to root and flash Google Apps.
The problem is as this phone is too new, I can't find any ways to root it. I tried Kingroot, Framaroot....but all fail. I have unlocked phone via CROM. Any idea how I can root this beast?


----------



## kuzai (Apr 6, 2017)

rxmann said:


> Odin passed but got bootloop

Click to collapse





balikbayan said:


> Is it boot loop? or it freeze in the Samsung logo?
> If that likely freeze, please wait.
> I met Chinese TWRP after eating dinner.
> (Maybe it need loooong time to reboot)
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, i encountered the same problem, i used CF auto root and it just stuck in the samsung logo with " recovery booting... recovery is not seandroid enforcing..." . it's been 15 minutes or more. what to do? odin said it " passed " then i closed it. but my phone still stuck in this state..


----------



## kuzai (Apr 6, 2017)

wyc said:


> Download Odin. It's said that v3.09 is the most stable.
> 
> *If you come from China firmware, you should flash the HK version of pit file to re-partition first. Otherwise, skip to step 6.*
> Download View attachment 3921545 and extract.
> ...

Click to collapse



i got TWRP now, how to flashed ChainFire? btw, im in a strange state. when i chose to reboot to system it still back to TWRP, even when i chose to turn it off. still back to recovery.


----------

